# Constant flu symptoms since failed cycle



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi ladies 

It's been a few weeks since last posting so Happy New beginnings for all of you for 2013. I have a follow-up appointment at the end of the month following failed cycle last November.  In a nutshell, I've basically had a constant cold / flu type symptoms ever since the end of the cycle. (Mid Nov). Started with a cold that transferred itself to my chest, days and days coughing up, had this over crimbo, with just a few days in between starting to feel better.

Really don't want to sound like am moaning on (!) but the flu symptoms have started again! It's so frustrating as it's been like this now since beginning of Dec, and am wondering how badly our immune systems are affected as a result of IVF. Does anyone have experience with more than one cycle and similar symptoms that hang around for more than a couple of weeks? 

I remember years going by and not getting even the slightest whiff of a cold, now it's the total reverse! Diet/nutrition/exercise/regular cycle resumed is good, I rarely drink and don't smoke, no weight issues. I'm considering a juicing detox to wring everything out, fed up with this now.

Flump! 

Big hugs to all of you, new and old   xxxxx


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Florence, sorry to hear about your bfn. It's horrid. 
I too end up having colds after IVF failure. I think it's my bodies reaction to everything. There have been a lot of nasty cough, colds, chest infections going round at the moment, so you juts may be a bit susceptible at the moment.

I am sure you'll be better soon.
Good luck with your review


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Rory

Thanks for your reply - and I'm sorry to see you've been through IVF four times, you must be one tough, resilient cookie. We have 3 snow babies left after my first cycle to consider but I really wouldn't want to go through IVF again, had no idea how tough it would be, physically and emotionally.

Wishing you every success and happiness for 2013 and thanks again for your kind reply.

Xxxx  xxxx


----------



## missbrightside (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear Florence

Sorry to you for your failed cycle.

I could almost have written your post myself.  I had two failed cycles in June and November last year.  I felt fluey immeditely after both of them - and seem to pick one cold/cough up after another (In fact I spent most of the summer with whooping cough !).  Even today I'm moping around feeling rough like I've got a hangover (when the strongest thing I drank last night was a diet coke !).  I am absolutely certain that it it is linked to the IVF as like you I was previously never ill and have a good diet/levels of fitness etc etc.  I think it really takes it out of you far more than you realise - and likewise takes you far longer to get over than you would anticipate .......

We in the early stages of beginning cycle 3.    I think I may actually mention this to the new consultant I see as if this happens for a third time it will turn out that I will have spent more or less a year not feeling great - and that can't be right ?!

All the best to you xx


----------

